# Spieleprogrammierer gesucht



## ghekko (14. Jan 2005)

hallo zusammen, 

für ein online-projekt suche ich spieleprogrammierer. 
es geht um online-geschicklichkeitsspiele, programmiert werden 
sollen einfachste spiele wie snake, helicopter o.ä. 

optimal wäre es natürlich wenn jemand bereits eigene spiele programmiert hat. 

kontakt: dominik.jaworski @t-com.net 

region nordbayern wäre sinnvoll ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich. 

gruss 
ghekko


----------



## 6aholic (25. Jan 2005)

hier sollte, so denke ich *klar* genannt werden, wie das entgeld aussieht, oder ob es überhaupt eine vergütung gibt.

forenchefs, darauf sollte man wert legen!

so far.
6aholic.


----------



## Sky (25. Jan 2005)

6aholic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier sollte, so denke ich *klar* genannt werden, wie das entgeld aussieht, oder ob es überhaupt eine vergütung gibt.
> 
> forenchefs, darauf sollte man wert legen!
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass hier die Forenchefs gefragt sind... Meine Meinung: Wenn's Dich interessiert, dann frag doch einfach nach... Man kann doch nicht jeden Thread-Ersteller an die Hand nehmen...


----------



## 6aholic (27. Jan 2005)

doch, kann man!
man sollte klar machen, und das explizit erwähnen!
soll ich denn etwa jeden fragen?
wo bleibt die komfortabilität

so far.
6aholic.


----------



## Sky (27. Jan 2005)

6aholic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> doch, kann man!
> man sollte klar machen, und das explizit erwähnen!
> soll ich denn etwa jeden fragen?
> wo bleibt die komfortabilität
> ...



Hallo? In welcher Welt lebst Du eigentlich?? Es ist doch nicht die Aufgabe von einem Mod Dir den Ar*** nachzutragen, nur weil Du's gerne Komfortabel hättest! 
Außerdem leben wir in einer Marktwirtschaft, da isses halt mit dem Geld manchmal Verhandlungssache.


----------



## niemand (27. Jan 2005)

> soll ich denn etwa jeden fragen?


DU solltest erstmal die Basics von Java und dem Umgang mit deinem Betriebssystem lernen, bevor du dich überhaupt von Threads wie diesem angesprochen fühlen solltest *scnr*

Und wer Interesse hat, wird wohl noch seinen MUA gestartet bekommen und Kontakt aufnehmen können. Zumal es üblich ist, dass die Bewerber Preise nennen, damit der Suchende das für sich günstigste Angebot raussuchen kann. In der Regel bekommst du auf eine direkte Anfrage nur eine Antwort im Stil: "Nenn mir deinen Preis". 

cu


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Jan 2005)

Genau. Und jetzt zurück zum Topic, aber dalli, sonst werden besagte Mods böse.


----------



## ghekko (7. Feb 2005)

genau jetzt iss ma gut  :lol: 

klar gibt es eine vergütung - allerdings hängt die so stark von der fähigkeit des programmierers ab das ich die hier nicht einfach posten kann. zur erklärung: wenn ein spiel x innerhalb von 3 monaten fertig ist und ich zahle 2.000 eur pM kostet mich das Spiel 6.000 EUR. Braucht der Programmierer 6 Monate kostet mich das 12.000 EUR. Schon ein Unterschied 

Andere Möglicheit wäre ein Fixpreis aber dazu kenne ich mich zu wenig aus auf dem Gebiet.
Ich müsste also erst mit einem Programmierer sprechen ...

gruss
ghekko


----------

